# problems with GLFTPD

## pboo

I cant get my glftpd server to start properly. When I try to login I get an 

```
"530 Chroot failed. Bad rootpath in glftpd.conf?"
```

.

So I've figerd out that it has something to do with the chroot command. And if I just write 

```
chroot /opt/glftpd/site /bin/bash
```

I get this as respons.

```
chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
```

And it dosent make any diffrent what my first argument is, still the same anwser. Somebody help please, pretty please, with sugar on top....

----------

## freelight

I'm pretty sure you should be chrooting into /opt/glftpd, not /opt/glftpd/site. It looks for /bin/bash in the directory you want to chroot to, and in a standard glftpd installation, it's located at /opt/glftpd/bin/bash. If you're certain that you want to chroot into /opt/glftpd/site, symlink /opt/glftpd/bin to /opt/glftpd/site/bin.

----------

## pboo

if I try to chroot /optglftpd /bin/bash it works OK, but the glftpd server still gives me the Chroot faild. Bad rootpath in glftpd.conf? - message when I try to login.

heres my glftpd.conf

```

# Server shutdown: 0=server open, 1=deny all but siteops, !*=deny all, etc

shutdown 0

sitename_long   belinda FTP Server

sitename_short  belinda

email           root@127.0.0.1

rootpath /opt/glftpd/

# Path relative to the ROOTPATH.

datapath        /ftp-data

welcome_msg     /ftp-data/misc/welcome.msg      *

goodbye_msg     /ftp-data/misc/goodbye.msg      *

newsfile        /ftp-data/misc/newsfile         *

banner          /ftp-data/misc/banner

# TLS enforcements.

userrejectsecure        !*

userrejectinsecure      *

denydiruncrypted        *

denydatauncrypted       !*

# we will show the dir/file listings in color

color_mode 1

##############################################################################

# SECTION #     KEYWORD                 DIRECTORY       SEPARATE CREDITS     #

##############################################################################

stat_section    DEFAULT                 *               yes

##############################################################################

##################     THE RIGHTS SECTION BEGINS HERE     ####################

##############################################################################

# (you can use a ! in front of any group/user/flag to negate it)             #

# The default is no, you don't need to add "!*" at the end                   #

#                                                                            #

# Function       Path                   =GROUP or -username or X (flag)      #

##############################################################################

upload          *                               *

resume          *                               *

makedir         *                               *

download        *                               *

dirlog          *                               *

rename          *                               1 =STAFF

filemove        *                               1 =STAFF

renameown       *                               *

nuke            *                               *

delete          *                               1

deleteown       *                               *

##############################################################################

###################     THE RIGHTS SECTION ENDS HERE     #####################

##############################################################################

##############################################################################

# secure_pass   mask            users to whom this rule applies              #

##############################################################################

#secure_pass    a2..            *

##############################################################################

# secure_ip   min. fields   allow hostnames?   need ident?   users to whom this

applies

##############################################################################

#secure_ip      1               1               1               *

##############################################################################

#path-filter    group   path/msgfile                    filters

path-filter     *       /ftp-data/misc/pathmsg          ^[-A-Za-z0-9_.()[:space:

]]*$  ^\.  ^-

use_dir_size m /

show_totals     *               *

show_diz        .message        *

free_space 200

max_users 15 5

total_users 300

# dupecheck     how many days?  ignore file case like Windows?

dupe_check      7               no

dl_incomplete 1

noretrieve      passwd  passwd- group   group-

min_homedir     /site

#############################################################################

#        <cap 1st letter>   <lower/upper>       character conversions...

#file_names     0               lower           [:space:]_

#dir_names      1               none            [:space:]_

#############################################################################

#tagline                No[:space:]Tagline[:space:]Set

ignore_type  *.[tT][xX][tT] *.[nN][fF][oO] [rR][eE][aA][dD][mM][eE] .message

ignore_type  *.[sS][fF][vV] *.[cC][rR][cC] *.[dD][iI][zZ]

#############################################################################

#pre_dir_check  /bin/dirscript

#pre_check      /bin/dupescript

#post_check     /bin/zipscript

#############################################################################

############## Location #################### Max number of lines in Display #

requests        /ftp-data/misc/requests         10

#############################################################################

oneliners       10

lastonline      0

############################################################################

# Nukedir_Style:

# 1st. Option   [Format: %N = DIR]

# 2nd. Option   0 = Delete ALL, 1 = Save main dir.,  2 = Save ALL (UNNUKE)

# 3rd. Option   [Byte Size] for nuker to discount.

############################################################################

nukedir_style   NUKED-%N        2       50000

empty_nuke      25000

multiplier_max  20

############################################################################

# Private Groups:   privgroup GROUPNAME GROUPDESC                          #

############################################################################

privgroup       STAFF            My[:space:]Private[:space:]Group

############################################################################

# PRIVPATHS:  Directories should be uniquely named (no wildcards)          #

############################################################################

#privpath /site/privatedir      1 =STAFF

############################################################################

# CUSTOM SITE COMMANDS                                                     #

# site_cmd [CMD NAME] [EXEC/TEXT] [PATH TO FILE]                           #

############################################################################

site_cmd RULES          TEXT    /ftp-data/misc/site.rules

site_cmd LOCATE         EXEC    /bin/locate.sh

# Some aliases for group stats commands

site_cmd GRPWKUP        IS      GPWK

site_cmd GRPWKDN        IS      GPWD

site_cmd GRPMONTHUP     IS      GPMONTHUP

site_cmd GRPMONTHDN     IS      GPMONTHDN

site_cmd GRPALUP        IS      GPAL

site_cmd GRPALDN        IS      GPAD

custom-grpwkup          !8 *

custom-grpwkdn          !8 *

custom-grpmonthup       !8 *

custom-grpmonthdn       !8 *

custom-grpalup          !8 *

custom-grpaldn          !8 *

custom-rules    !8 *

#locate allows users to search priv dirs !!!!, do not use it

custom-locate   1

-addip           1 2 7

-adduser         1 2 7

-change          1 7

-changeallot     1 2 7

-changeflags     1

-changeratio     1 2 7

-changesratio    1 7

-changehomedir   1

-chmod           1

-chgadmin        1 7

-chgrp           1 7

-chgrp-priv      1

-chpass          1

-delip           1 2 7

-delownip       !8 *

-deluser         1 2 7

-dirs           !8 *

-errlog          1

-flags          !8 *

-gadduser        1 7

-ginfo           2 H

-give            G

-group          !3 *

-groups         !8 *

-grp            !8 *

-groupcomment    1

-grpadd          1

-grpchange       1

-grpdel          1

-grplog          1

-grpnfo          1 2

-grpren          1

-grpstats        *

-help           !8 *

-info           !8 *

-kick            D

-kill            E

-logins          1

-misc           !8 *

-msg            !8 *

-msg*            1

-msg=            1

-msg{           !8 *

-nuke            A

-onel           !8 *

-oneladd        !8 *

-passwd         !8 *

-predupe         C

-purge           1

-readd           1 2 7

-renuser         1 7

-reqlog          1 A B 7

-request        !8 *

-requestadd     !8 *

-show            1

-showhiddenusers 1

-stat           !8 *

-stats          !8 *

-swho            =STAFF 1 E

-take            F

-syslog          1 =STAFF

-undupe          C

-unnuke          B

-update          1

-user           !8 *

-users           1

-usercomment     1 7

-userextra       1 2 7

-who            !8 *

-wipe            1

-seen            1

-laston          1

-userothers      1

-traffic         1 7

```

----------

## freelight

Try setting the rootpath to /. You've already chrooted to /opt/glftpd, so relative to the chroot, your rootpath is /.

----------

## pboo

tryed that, I get the same error msg.

----------

